# Bloomington/Normal IL subcontractor needed!!



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Need a snow removal subcontract to help us finish out the season. Must have own truck with atleast 8' plow. Must carry own general commercial libaility insurance. No salter required. Valid drivers license. At least 2-3 years expirence. Must be dependable and on time!! Pay is negotiable. Please contract me if you meet the requirments.


----------



## CHICAGO SERVICE (Jan 16, 2011)

fatality;1199807 said:


> need a snow removal subcontract to help us finish out the season. Must have own truck with atleast 8' plow. Must carry own general commercial libaility insurance. No salter required. Valid drivers license. At least 2-3 years expirence. Must be dependable and on time!! Pay is negotiable. Please contract me if you meet the requirments.


give me a call 773-798-0350
dodge ram meyer 7.6 plus wings 10.6 steel


----------

